# Fuel Economy



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I know this isn't a subject foremost on people's mind, but yesterday I managed a round trip to JAE (360 miles) on a single tank of fuel.  

I must confess that I drove the car at the speed limit, but even so I was surprised just how economical the Skyline was.  

I talked to an R33 GTR owner on the stand at JAE, and I was stunned to hear that he only gets 150 miles out of a full tank, and the engine wasn't heavily modified.

This got me to think what mileage other Skyline owners' get out of a full tank of fuel, and lets face it, everyone who has a Skyline on the road always fills the tank, right?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

It depends _massively_ on how you drive (obviously) but if you're even remotely sensible 20mpg isn't difficult to obtain. People who only get 150 miles from a tank on a lightly modified car must drive everywhere flat out - if you're sticking £60 in the tank that equates to an average of 10mpg. Either that or they're running a *very* rich map!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

And of course the type of roads you are driving on.Motorways and dual carriageways,should give you more mpg than your average town driver!?


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine's only got the obligatory filter & exhaust mods (so far  ) but I manage to get just a little over 200 out of a tank full. I dont drive the car hard, but a lot of my trips are not that long & on A & B roads & around town rather than motorways & the like. Mind you, I do have the combination of the smaller GTS fuel tank & RB26 engine.........


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

My GTR fuel consumption is really worst since I fitted the GT SS turbo kit, 600cc injectors, fuel pump, decat, fuel regulator and other parts.

It will made around 150miles with a full tank.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 GT-R V spev

HKS Lightened and Balanced Steel Crankshaft
HKS Steel Oversized Pistons (87mm) 
HKS Steel Con Rods 
JUN High Lift Cams (264 inlet/ 272 exhaust) 
GT Art gas flowed, ported and modified Head, with Bronze Guides and Multi Angle Valve Seats
Two 25/35 Steel Turbo’s
HKS Hard Pipe Kit
HKS Down Pipes
6 X 720cc Injectors
6 X Iridium Racing Spark Plugs
NISMO CAM Belt
Twin NISMO 285ltr per hour Fuel Pumps
HKS “Big” Intercooler
De-Cat “Baffle” Box 
8ltr High Capacity Baffled Oil Sump (Red Line Oil)
HSK High Pressure Oil Pump
HKS Oil Cooler Kit
GT Art Oil Catchment Tank

HKS Twin Plate Steel Clutch
NISMO Close Ratio Short Shit Gear box

HKS AVC Boost Controller
HKS F Con V Pro
HKS F Con V Pro Wiring Loom

& 150miles on a tank full (motoway driving at the speed limit and off boost) & 5mpg on circuit !!


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

200-220 for town driving
Motorway 250-300
stage 1 mods


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

160-200miles around town} Depends on how many stops and how 
200-250miles on the motorway} heavy my right foot is!!!!

Spec- exhaust, de-cat, downpipes, air filters, cams and pullies, boost controller set to about 0.9bar and no ecu as yet. Nearly a stage 1


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Well not normally something I really think about, performance and fuel economy, they dont go in the same sentence genrally , however my hat most certainly gose off to that man Rod Bell , not only did he do a grand job of my engine build and then of the mapping, but at 70-80 mph it uses as little fuel as possible , I see about 250 miles or slightly more to a tank.I have a fair amount done with plenty of power on tap when wanted, not sure on exact figures but 580 -600 possible slightly more as I was drag racing at the weekend and went up against another car with 640 dyno proven and it was pretty much neck and neck the whole way, so I'm well chuffed all things considered. The best of botrh worlds


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Racing Bill were we mate?


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

180ish on a full tank, worringly mostly motorway/A-road driving


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

stu0x said:


> 180ish on a full tank, worringly mostly motorway/A-road driving


And that tank will cost more to fill than a Skyline tank, but quite some way too IIRC.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

by rights the big bhp cars up 2 600bhp should be not that much different off boost down a motorway
unless the big injectors give poor atomisation so require more fuel for the same power 
i guess a better method would be to keep the std injectors fitted and run a second set in the plenum that only get used when needed

i havent been that far in my gtr yet but im off to sweet lamb this weekend so will have a look then


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Totalburnout said:


> Racing Bill were we mate?


well it was a nice day and the car was behaving so I thought what the hell


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

i got my 150miles out of my tank by never seeming to get no more than 45litres in(too much of a pussy to wait till the light comes on) and no motorway driving, all in the city and yes most of them are quite hard.

robin.


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2005)

well im new to the site and havent even got the car yet but anything has to be better than my beemer im lucky to see double figues mpg (325is with remap etc) good job i work close to home or id need another morgage


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

dangerous dave said:


> well it was a nice day and the car was behaving so I thought what the hell


Couldnt make it up myself, my mate (the guy with the silver supra) who said he was going to drive decided not to answer his phone on sunday morning! Id been out on saturday and was in no fit state to drive myself  

A couple of other mates said they say you against Bill....... aparently you did quite well!  

Andy.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

newbie said:


> im lucky to see double figues mpg (325is with remap etc)


Then something is *very* broken with your car


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Trip down to JAE cruising circa 60mph saw me make a staggering 30mpg. 

Trip back from JAE, saw 28mpg and I was being nowhere near as economy conscious as I was on the way down. 

Do I win a prize, 29mpg for 750miles round trip ?


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

i think you should win a prize because my 180 mile round trip i didnt really go much above 90 and i was on about 19ish.


----------



## NigeT (Aug 17, 2004)

I've just filled up tonight with 310 on the clock..  must admit I did run it a bit low, was poopin ma panties on the way home from work think I'd run out 

Normally 250-280 with a mixture of Motorway and a roads...

stage 1ish mods, exhaust, filter....


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm lucky if I can get over 100 to the tank...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

This will be a good one for me, as I'm running in at the moment so cant drive it flat out for several tankfulls! I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

If you drive between 1 and 2k with no boost at all I bet you'll get 25+ mpg - should be interesting 

Is your car all sorted now then Pikey?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

when my AIR flow meters were shot i was getting 9-10mph on light throttle driving about 2.5k rpm max..

since replacing them I get more.. about 55 miles on £10 worth of fuel @ 88.9 pence a litre


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

GTR-Zilla said:


> when my AIR flow meters were shot i was getting 9-10mph on light throttle driving about 2.5k rpm max..
> 
> since replacing them I get more.. about 55 miles on £10 worth of fuel @ 88.9 pence a litre



88.9p  i need to fill up near you. my cheapest is about 93.9 up to 97.9p  

i think im being done.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

we al are being done, in london i geuss its a few pennies cheaper..


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Somewhere along the line, adding decat, downpipe, iridiums and upping boost my miles-per-tank dropped from 270 or so to 180. 

Super unleaded at my Sainsbury in Basildon is currently 86.9


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

What is the actual capacity of the fuel tank?

I'm only getting around 380kms to 450kms on a full tank which translates to the 200 - 300 miles range. This on stage one mods, but i think the car is running a very rich fuel map (possibly to avoid detonation).


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A quater of a tank was lasting 20mins on a track day.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Stock R33GTSt. When it's running right, never less than 25mpg. It doesn't seem to make more than 5mpg difference whether I drive like a saint or like satan.

I think cruising speeds on motorways make little difference too. So long as you remain at a given speed and aren't constantly up and down. You still have to drag 6 cylinders up and down. May as well use them.

Contemplating an R32 GTR (with 5Zigen catback), so I'm expecting a drop in mpg.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Well my sligthly modifed GTS got a record breaking 206miles yesterday on a tank cost me £40 odd to fill her up at th elovely price of 99.99p a litre at blaydon 

Wish i wasnt living so far from work now (ah well will jsut have to get myself a pug 106 diesel then)

Andy


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm getting 4 miles per liter (~18mpg) on the last few fill ups and that's taking it easy, but that is alot of short journeys and stop/start. It's alot better on a run if you keep it below 70.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

My R32 GTR managed an average of 25mpg on the journey to and from JAE (350 miles). This was at normal Motorway speeds.

Regards


----------



## Dex (Dec 5, 2001)

I could almost :bawling: seeing that you lot down south get SUL so cheap!!!

Around my way just now I'm £1.05 :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Oh and get about 180 miles to a tank being a good boy


----------



## Jaybe1 (Aug 1, 2006)

When i bought my 33 Gts-t 3 years ago it was auto with just an aftermarket exhaust it was doing 160 miles to a full tank now with more mods (boost controller, uprated cams and gears, solid lifters, 1.6mm head gasket, uprated fuel pump and regulator, hks induction kit, and manual box) now 200 miles


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My last trip to the Nürburgring was 3 weeks ago,i did get 660km from 72 liters of fuel,and i did most of the time with around 200-230km/h,so the fuelconsumption on my GTR is amazing,cant believe it,the lowest that i did get from 1 tank was 450km(and even this is good) on the first trip from the Hamburg where i picked it up from the ship home to me.

Its running rich enough,in most areas of the map it is much to rich at the moment,i map it next week,so i will safe some fuel again:clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> My last trip to the Nürburgring was 3 weeks ago,i did get 660km from 72 liters of fuel,and i did most of the time with around 200-230km/h,so the fuelconsumption on my GTR is amazing,cant believe it,the lowest that i did get from 1 tank was 450km(and even this is good) on the first trip from the Hamburg where i picked it up from the ship home to me.
> 
> Its running rich enough,in most areas of the map it is much to rich at the moment,i map it next week,so i will safe some fuel again:clap:


noticed the same , with his stage 2 450HP GTR33 my dude got around 11Liters on 100km while driving relax but not maniac slow. The RB is an amazing piece.:bowdown1:


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting about 22mpg in my GTT. That was hoofing it up and down the motorway the last couple of trips. I'm much too chicken to let the needle get below that quarter tank marker before filling up again so have no idea how many miles I'd get to a tank!

I'm not so sure what it is on normal roads though I did go for a bit of a drive on normal roads at normal speeds for a few hours and the needle didn't even drop so got a bit freaked out that the gauge was knackered. Since then it's been up and down like a yoyo so that worry has gone away - now I just have the "how am I going to afford all this petrol?" worry instead :runaway:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Biggest thing apart from how you drive is how its mapped as well. 

An inefficient map can result in the engine running rich; hence when my map was re-done my fuel economy went fro approx 180 ish miles per tank up to between 260-280 depending on driving conditions.

Obviously that is still an expensive car to run when you think a tank is £70 these days, but not bad for average Skyline fuel consumption.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Never really use a 'full tank'. I get 4.5-5 miles per litre. Tank is 72 litres, so that makes it 300-400 miles if I used it all. Usually refill around 250 miles though.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Damn this thread is old - just realised!


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

r33 gtr vspec,downpipe de-cat exhaust,0.7 boost
im only getting 210-250 KMS to a full tank.seems a bit excessive????


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I think I get around 180 miles form a tank but never bothered to work it out tbh :runaway: 

- Kevin.


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Slightly off topic but im only getting 170miles to 40 liters of petrol in a non modified civic vti.The lambda sensor is currently f*ked.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Currently stock R34 GTR. Full tank = about 250-300miles.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

I always fill up when I hit 1/4 left or slightly lower. Normally costs me about £45 (V-Power), and I normally get 200-220 miles, so I reckon it's push out to 250-260 if I ran it dry! Only engine related mods are exhaust and airfilter (to my knowledge!).


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

sometimes as low as 150 to a tank around town, but 200 on a run, I don't hang about, but then if I did I wouldn't have a Skyline.
IF you drive at a steady 60-70ish on a motorway it doesn't use anywhere near as much, but what a boring drive.
Gts-t.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I've devised a formula for skyline fuel economy:

 = (B x P)2

where B is boot

P = pedal position (0 being no gas.. 1 being pedal to the floor so values greater than one are straight smashing the pedal through the floor).

you'll notice F for Fuel economy isn't in there.

I'm sure the formula can be elaborated on much like the cat/toast/monorail formula... :/


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I've devised a formula for skyline fuel economy:
> 
> = (B x P)2
> 
> ...



Not quite the same as mine, I have noticed I do a lot more miles per gallon when freewheeling down hill and a hell of a lot less when the whistely job is doing its thing going uphill.

I much prefer the uphill struggle :chuckle: 

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lucky if I get 150 on a tank full !!!


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

170miles commuting with occasional open road (car under 400bhp)

200mptank on motorway


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

30 miles to £10 driving easy around town!! Getting about 200 miles to tank. 
On boost ive seen it use as much as half a tank in about 15 miles.(600+bhp)


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

240 miles to £68 of v-power


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

With my original engine (stage 1) i used to regularly get 300 miles to a tank on a run, and once did Dunkirk - Calais - Dover - Plymouth on 1 tank which was approx 330 miles.
Now im doing around 240 - 260 to a tank on a run.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

With the new R I get about 225 (or so) km's to the tank :chuckle: with the occasional sudden acceleration, occasional. That is for in town driving, but I once managed just a bit over 350 km's doing a round trip to Tsukuba.


----------



## REDLINE (Aug 11, 2007)

GTS-T (stage 1 mods)

with 70-30 local town driving

Vpower 1.10p tank about 65quid

get approx 170-200miles


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi mine heavily modded 600bhp running 1.2 boost round town 50 quid of fuel gets 24-26 mpg so well pleased better than my gtst 300bhp auto was.:chuckle:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

at the mo, my rb26/30 did 115miles -30 quid v-power going to donny on friday, 700bhp/660lbs @ 2 bar..will have a look at light throttle map and may squeeze some more mpg,s out of her... bernie


----------



## englishrodder (Jun 28, 2006)

I get about 130-150 miles out of £60 Tesco 99Ron on very light motorway driving...drive it hard and I emptied the £60 in 73 miles! - Gulp!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

My Old R32 GTR would get 410 miles in one tank, stock injectors, lean ECU, R34 upgraded turbos. The car had more torque than normal, and I ran slightly bigger/taller tires than normal, hence the increase in fuel economy.

I have not checked the new GTR.

19 US gallon tank, for a lot of you that is less than 10mpg, yicks!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to say, £75 fills my tankish and that will get me 300 miles poss 350.

Which isnt bad considering :smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

englishrodder said:


> I get about 130-150 miles out of £60 Tesco 99Ron on very light motorway driving...drive it hard and I emptied the £60 in 73 miles! - Gulp!


I think you might have issues there pal. When I went to york, which is a 200 mile round trip with countless numbers of drag runs I used under a full tank, probably about 4/5ths. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

ours take about £80-90 i think :\ when on the light, and does about 280-320 normal driving...

£1.20 p/l V Power so around 70l. What is the tank supposed to hold?

On track is a different story though... Calculated about 3mpg :O


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I'm lucky to get about 175 miles to a tank and thats if I drive like a grandma too the very last drop. It sucks for me since I have to drive 30miles to and from work on the last piece of the A11 thats still single carriage way. It's the stretch between Thetfod and Mildenhall. And everybody takes this road so its stop and go all the time.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

i get about 236 miles to a tank of gas with mostly city and spirited back road driving.


----------



## hardcoregonzo (Jul 4, 2008)

I was averaged about 14 MPG here on island until the last tank. That one got 12.5. The car rarely sees anything above 80 KPH.


----------



## sepp (Feb 2, 2008)

I honestly haven't a clue how, but I have checked and checked (cos I can never believe it) and seem to be getting between 21-27 mpg most of the time, mostly around town! I do not drive like a granny, I don't drive flat out all the time, but I do very often boot it, I am amazed, I obviously never expected to be getting that sort of mpg. Car is a stage 1 I think, (just not sure about the ecu yet) 92 r32 gtr. I will keep checking, but thats what I keep finding.


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

I used about 3 tanks for a round trip to JAE, from Southampton, via Watford. But that is with a poorly engine, so most of the time it was probably throwing it out the back of the car


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

400mph on a tank R35 normal drive 55-60mph max on the M road. Track days 3mpg and 100miles I guess.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

some of these mpgs defie belive tbh, i cruised 280 miles on 52.5 litres in a 3400 cc 900 hp supra that had major inlet leaks ! made 24 mpg still with 680c exhaust manifold


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

Roughly £70-78 fills my tank from empty, and I get 310miles (25mpg) round town and 355miles (29.5mpg) on the motorway. I guess that is the benefit of the RB25 Neo engine, with the variable valve.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

about 18mpg - at the moment at 1 bar boost 560bhp


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

CP Forged Pistons
Eagle conrods with ARP bolts
Tomei step 1 Poncams Inlet 252deg x Exh 260deg 9.15mm lift
HKS cam gears 
Splitfire coilpacks
HKS GT2530 turbo's
HKS wastegate actuators
Sard 700cc injectors
Sard 280lt/hr fuel pump
Nismo fuel regulator
PWR intercooler
ARC air box (2nd hand)

280 miles per tank around town (average)


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

160 - 180 miles to a tank on 95 octane. I drive motorwys and B roads and usually pretty hard. I let it run to the empty mark and fill it with 55 litres

running stage one with 517bhp at the fly (thank you TDP!!)

Costs €80 per tank of fun.


----------



## UnderDriven (Jul 9, 2015)

With about 525 BHP (uprated turbos, 1000cc injectors, all the other bolt on bits and tuned by me) I get 17-18 MPG average, this is with some WOT fun too


----------



## Celsius Prime (Jan 27, 2015)

Stage 1 mods, I'm getting about 16-17 US MPG (according to Fuelly, 19.5 UK MPG), but due to where I get my petrol from, I typically refuel somewhere right around 200 miles.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Between 300-400???









This isnt a Honda forum. 

Never seen more than 200 with ANY type of driving. 150-180. No bueno.

Luckily Ive done less than 2500 in the last year.


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

I've never emptied the tank but for about 45 litres of fuel I get around 200 miles on average.


----------

